# Drum machine parts



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Where can I find parts for drum machines?
I need an auto feed for a General 91, and a 35 year old Marco.
The Marco had the simplest and best design, my dad had it for 30 years with no problem, but former employees snapped the engagement lever off.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Are you just looking for the bearings for the general or do you need the whole assembly?

Either way most general dealers can order them! For the bearings I just Mic em and order NSK bearings in the right size and get alot higher qaulity than factory parts! I rebuilt my autofeed when I acuired it and it sets for years at a time and still works when I need it!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Last winter, i walked into Allan J Coleman in Chicago with a broken drum shaft for a Spartan 300. I was in Chicago for the weekend with my wife and thought it was a great time to check out AJC.

A short guy looked at me then looked at what was in my hand and said, "drum shaft, Spartan 300. I got those. Be sure to grease the end before you put it back together."

They probably have what you need on the shelf.

Those guys know their ****.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> For the bearings I just Mic em and order NSK bearings in the right size and get alot higher qaulity than factory parts!


I do the same thing...
I step it up a notch and order Stainless Steel Ball Bearings for the rollers in the Autofeed... :thumbup:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I order my bearings from this guy and they have lasted as long as or longer than the OEM bearings.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/usabearings..._trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Colgar said:


> Last winter, i walked into Allan J Coleman in Chicago with a broken drum shaft for a Spartan 300. I was in Chicago for the weekend with my wife and thought it was a great time to check out AJC.
> 
> A short guy looked at me then looked at what was in my hand and said, "drum shaft, Spartan 300. I got those. Be sure to grease the end before you put it back together."
> 
> ...


 Are you speaking of Marvin??? He's a great guy and yes he know his Sxxt !


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Are you speaking of Marvin??? He's a great guy and yes he know his Sxxt !


The only short guy there that would be able to look at a part and tell you right off what it is is Marv. He is a great guy, my father has dealt with Marvin for 50+ years, as I was growing up my father used to take me to AJC on a regular basis.

Colgar if you ever get up this way again, ask to see Marv's cars out back. Or better yet a tour of the place.


----------

